

Ask HN: I was hired and fired in 2 weeks, for no reason - lolrbawhat

I was hired and unhired in 2 weeks, for no reason except being told that &quot;our plans changed&quot;.
I joined as employee #1 of a YC startup. I spent a week working with them before joining. They liked me, and I liked them. I officially joined as the COO. Deal was to work remotely, till we all figured out the visa.
And then, suddenly I was told over a ‘catch-up call’, that they have to rethink the hiring decision because they really needed someone with a different skill set. The conversation was friendly and polite.
Now finger snap - just like that – I am out! Specifically, I was politely asked to leave. Its the strangest experience of my life. They keep reiterating that its not performance related. I believe it.
The problem is: &lt;br &#x2F;&gt;- I let all job offers go (I had a few good ones) &lt;br &#x2F;&gt;- Told my friends&#x2F;family about the job, and that I will be moving to America &lt;br &#x2F;&gt;- Reached out to all my contacts (including everyone who was trying to hire me) and attempted to sign them up for this YC service &lt;br &#x2F;&gt;- I reached out to several people (e.g. at Google, FB, Partners at a management consultancy (i.e. my former employers)) asking them for a potential investment into this company (&quot;Use our personal networks&quot; was a key strategy), some of these helped me find a job that I turned down
I like the founders - they are good guys. I may even understand that they need someone else, but personally that has left me with few options and in a bit of a depressed state! For my wife, this was such a huge decision (to join a startup and move to another country), and it was just awkward to convince her first, and give her the news.
I am not being very articulate about why this sucks – but any help&#x2F;advice would be awesome. I have a masters in CS, a failed startup and 6 yrs of management consulting behind me
======
benwilber0
I don't understand what you're asking. You had a job and now you don't have a
job. Are you asking why? If your problem is that you don't have a job then the
easy answer is "find a new job".

------
dabogy
Sounds like they made the right move. Hiring a non-technical for employee #1
doesn't sounds like a smart move, given that the founders should be doing any
sales/bizdev at the early stages.

------
informatimago
Happily for you, it's possible the other job offers would still stand after
only two weeks.

This is really not uncommon at all.

The lesson to be learned, is that you should not have invested so much money
time and effort in going to work for this company.

This is a cost that you gave to them, in allowing them to hire you for less
money than they would have to pay, if they had to hire locally (and thus, from
a smaller pool of potential employees).

Mobility of capital, goods and employees only benefit the oligarchs, not the
little people.

------
CyberFonic
I can understand that you are upset and confused. That is only natural in the
circumstances.

For me, being the COO and working remotely is the red-flag. That role
typically requires being on the ground ASAP. Wouldn't you need a Green Card
instead of just a visa?

If you are bothered by the decision, you could re-connect and demand more
specific answers so that you don't fall into the same circumstances again.

------
sdoering
Except for an upvote I am sadly not able to help you any further...

... hope others may find this, though. And the best of luck for your next
steps.

